# lpg tank conversion (DONE IT) donut



## Tuftey (Nov 30, 2009)

i finally finished the conversion from 2x 12kg propane bottles to a 55lts donut lpg tank outside the van under floor it was really easy with the help of a friend who has done 1 before there isnt a great deal to do to the tank to make it draw vapour instead of gas and then fixing it to van and getting all the fitting through work to adapt to fit a autogas filler and propane 38mbar regulator so its all properlly done 40 ltrs of lpg will last me 12 weeks approx thats living full time in van


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 30, 2009)

Tuftey said:


> i finally finished the conversion from 2x 12kg propane bottles to a 55lts donut lpg tank outside the van under floor it was really easy with the help of a friend who has done 1 before there isnt a great deal to do to the tank to make it draw vapour instead of gas and then fixing it to van and getting all the fitting through work to adapt to fit a autogas filler and propane 38mbar regulator so its all properlly done 40 ltrs of lpg will last me 12 weeks approx thats living full time in van



Well done, sounds excellent, have you any photos?


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 30, 2009)

We usually find that we use almost 1 litre of gas per day, that is when we are down in Spain & Portugal with very little use of the heating. I don't think you will get away with using less than half a litre a day especially this time of year. Don't you now have less capacity (2 x 12 kg = 48 litres) ? Also if you are using a donut type tank aren't these for supplying liquid LPG so they won't have the 80% cut off?


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 30, 2009)

Tuftey said:


> i finally finished the conversion from 2x 12kg propane bottles to a 55lts donut lpg tank outside the van under floor it was really easy with the help of a friend who has done 1 before there isnt a great deal to do to the tank to make it draw vapour instead of gas and then fixing it to van and getting all the fitting through work to adapt to fit a autogas filler and propane 38mbar regulator so its all properlly done 40 ltrs of lpg will last me 12 weeks approx thats living full time in van



  Full time off EHU 26 litres lasts me about 9 days at this time of year in a well insulated van.

 I don't like to be cold though, that's why I've got my adapter, I'll get my hat!


----------



## lebesset (Nov 30, 2009)

gas or liquid take off both have 80% valves 

we find we use about a litre/day winter or summer , in the winter it's heating and in the summer the frigo that uses most


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 30, 2009)

i believe my LPG tank is 90 litres worth,got to say it was something i was wanting on a motorhome when looking.


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

to be truthfull we have put 10 ltr in and going to see how it lasts like you say could be a little over keen with 3 weeks even in this weather -3 last night but we was nice and warn you could be right 1 ltr a day could be real to us plus you will never go short its a 55ltr tank so 80% is rouglly 45ltr yes its just short of 2 x12kg bottles but at least its all in 1 tank and under the floor and not in the locker rattling around 

and there is the cost of a bottle of gas 

and there is the space they take up

and there is the health issue carrying them and moving them around 

non of that anymore its well worth the effort to convert


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 1, 2009)

How many Tufts have we got here then? This is the weather to find out how long the gas will last as you say.

 A tank would certainly be my first choice but finances and DIY ability mean I.ll just have to stick to my refillable red bottles.

 Keep us updated on your usage,

  Regards, Derek.


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry its my conversion but i  used my dads log in on sunday because was on his computer its my van but we both done the conversion 

as for diy im a diy also i self build with my dad my my dad is ex diesel fitter and im a fully qualified mechanical engineer working with stainless steel all day long i know other people dont have the facilitys we have but hey it can be done by any competent person for sure because all the parts are on sale in the uk


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

pictures are difficult because its just a black tank with a sealed unit for the gas inlet/outlet so nothing really to show you sorry and the filler is just as a car has on the bumper but mine is in the rear side panel of the van low down enough that its below floor level for the filler pipework to be outside the van at all times


----------



## guerdeval (Dec 1, 2009)

sounds like the jobs a goodun


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

if anyone fancys doing the conversion and not sure on how to do it just drop me a line i will be more than happy to help them


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 1, 2009)

I did intend to put a tank on this van but no matter how I tried the biggest I could get anywhere underneath was 25 litres  . I thought I could have got at least a 50 litre one fitted somewhere, one problem I had was the van is quite low & there is a min. safe ground clearance to take into account as well. I took it to a place in Caernavon & we looked for somewhere suitable to fit it but in the end I gave up & went for a single refillable Alugas 11kgs about 22 litres (worked out about half the cost) & I carry a 6 kg red calorlite bottle (which I can fill using an adapter). Over a few years usage we worked out we use about 1 litre a day & try to fill up about every 15 to 20 days.


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

so you use more or less the same as us i seen them adaptors on ebay do they work as my dad is thinking of using 1 for now till we get all the bits together to do full conversion


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 1, 2009)

They work ok you just have to be careful not to overfill as the calor bottle don't have the 80% cut off. The easiest is to run the bottle empty & then just refill to the bottles capacity working on 1kg = 2 litres (it's actually slightly more) or do like I do & weigh the bottle. B&M have some luggage scales for £1.99. I have weighed my bottles empty & full & noted the weights so I can work out approx. how much gas I have. On my refillable Alugas bottle I have worked out a way of weighing it in situ without disconnecting, this gives me a rough idea if we are getting low but that bottle has the 80% cut off.


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

right sounds technical but works hey all my set up cost me £109 all in then i had to spend a morning fitting it thats a 55ltr tank so 45ltr or a little more at a push


----------



## Nosha (Dec 2, 2009)

Are you the chap who posted a thread regarding tanks off ebay? I saw one go for around £45 then they all went for stupid money... perhaps it's a seasonal thing... now it's gone cold everyone want's a cheaper/larger gas holder!!


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 2, 2009)

yes you can find a good nearlly new 1 on ebay for £75 collected you wont find anyone who post them cos they are dangerous to carry unless you dont tell your parcel company what it is


----------



## Norris (Dec 2, 2009)

I converted our Talbot Merlin to run on LPG but I never thought of using the same tank for the appliances inside the van. The LPG is fed from a pickup in the bottom of the tank. If I take a feed pipe from the top of the tank and feed it to a regulator would that do I wonder??


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 3, 2009)

yes thats all you need to draw vapour not fluid


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 3, 2009)

Often wondered that when I'd my 2litre petrol Eldiss, would have paid itself 

over a few times.  Too late now though but good for those who have one.


----------



## Jelloman (Aug 2, 2011)

*your LPG conversion*



l77 tuf said:


> yes thats all you need to draw vapour not fluid


 
Hello,

  I'm looking at an ex-golf buggy lpg tank c/w pipes and filler. It looks like it has take offs from the top of the tank. Four holes, one for filling, one for the guage, one with what looks like a feed with a solenoid attached and finally one plugged union. Do you reckon I could us this for a vapour feed to my cooker and fridge in my camper? the reason I ask is that it's a tiny Romahome that has an even smaller gas locker that will only take a camping Gaz 907 bottle. They don't hold much, and are stupidly expensive for a refill. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## davymk2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got rid of a bambi used a larger bottle, Just made sure I had a longer hose laid the bottle side ways in the locker when traving etc and pulled it out and put it upright and switched it on. Never had an issue


----------

